# Connoisseur Pipe Shop- Ed Burak



## MrRogers (Jun 15, 2009)

Admittedly I go back and forth between pipes and cigars, currently moving back into pipe mode from a good 12 month stretch of smoking predominately cigars. 

With regards to tobacco, I smoke only Scottish ribbon from The Connoisseur pipe shop that I usually buy infrequently, in large quantities. I recently heard that Burak closed the shop in 2/2009. Some say his scottish ribbon tabak is gone forever but i'm hoping these fellows are misinformed. Anyone know if this stuff is stockpiled anywhere or if Burak passed on his recipe to someone else???

I can't have smoked my last bowl of scottish ribbon unknowingly

MrR


----------



## nycstogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Mail order may still work.send a fair sized check to buraks old shop with a. Letter asking for Scottish ribbon.PS I'm in same boat. Tell me if u get results.he flossed shop with little notice. Thanks Dan.


MrRogers said:


> Admittedly I go back and forth between pipes and cigars, currently moving back into pipe mode from a good 12 month stretch of smoking predominately cigars.
> 
> With regards to tobacco, I smoke only Scottish ribbon from The Connoisseur pipe shop that I usually buy infrequently, in large quantities. I recently heard that Burak closed the shop in 2/2009. Some say his scottish ribbon tabak is gone forever but i'm hoping these fellows are misinformed. Anyone know if this stuff is stockpiled anywhere or if Burak passed on his recipe to someone else???
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I never tried Scottish Flake by Burak, but I like Connoisseurs Flake from Park Lane Tobacconist. According to their website, a PLT blender who worked with Burak (iirc), duplicated SF as CF. You may want to check out the possibility that the latter may be an acceptable substitute of the former. Btw, CF has become one of my favorite blends, although I can't compare the two, as noted previously. And I love doing business with those guys anyway. Just a happy customer here.


----------

